# Picture doesn't fit my whole screen



## ceedub9 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just set up my new projector and screen which is a 100''. I tested it out with a blu ray player just to see what it would look like. The actual movie fits the screen but my problem is there is extra light showing at the top and bottom and a little extra light showing on the sides also. Any suggestions for this issue? 

Thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you tried adjusting the picture settings on the projector itself? You should have some options for fine tuning the picture size, focus, shape, etc. If you could specify which brand and model of projector you have, other forum members familiar with it may be able to give you some more detailed instructions.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the projector model number?


----------



## ceedub9 (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 500 3LCD Projector Silver Edition | H534A | HDMI


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

So the 'active' area of the picture fills the screen perfectly, but there is light around the edges of the screen? This is just overspilt light from the projector unless I misunderstand something. Many projectors do this to some degree: My X35 has two vertical bands of light each side when I'm zoomed back for 16:9 on my 2.35:1 screen, so I use side masking to give a crisp edge to the picture. Unless the black border of your screen isn't very dark then I'm surprised you can see this issue: Is your screen wall a light colour too as a darker screen wall colour will help to hide this issue.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a SVGA (800X600) resolution projector. What is happening is that the 16:9 image is being projected within the 800X600 pixels and there is light overspill as Kelvin states above. This is fairly common in multimedia projectors and when displaying 2.35:1 content on a 16:9 screen and vice versa.


----------



## ceedub9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay so if I can't do anything with my projector to fix this, is there anyway to fix it? Also, if I had a projector with a higher resolution than 800x600 would I still have this problem? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ceedub9 said:


> Okay so if I can't do anything with my projector to fix this, is there anyway to fix it? Also, if I had a projector with a higher resolution than 800x600 would I still have this problem? Thanks for all the help.


Its possible if the projector has a "masking" setting in the menu otherwise no you cant do anything about it other than turning down the brightness.

Yes getting a true HD 1080p Home theater projector you would not have that issue.


----------



## ceedub9 (Feb 7, 2013)

What are some good true 1080p hd projectors that will not have this problem?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you have for a budget? There are many that are good projectors it depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## ceedub9 (Feb 7, 2013)

My budget would be around $700


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $700 your going to have to look at a used projector as most 1080p projectors start at about $1200 You may be able to find a projector thats 720p also better than what you have now. Sanyo Epson BenQ and Panasonic may have some in that price range. 
You may be able to get a used panasonic AE4000 for around the $800 mark and its very good and is full 1080p


----------



## ceedub9 (Feb 7, 2013)

I found this one for sale on Ebay. Panasonic PT-AE1000U 1080P LCD Projector. It's used with 270 hrs on the bulb. It comes with the remote and the ceiling mount for only $625. Does this sound like a good deal? Also would this projector not have the light overspill problem like I have with my current projector?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The AE1000 is a 5 year old model and although good for its time Im not sure I would pay $700 for it but maybe I am wrong. I hope someone will chime in with more info.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I owned an AE1000 when it cam out as my first ever projector. However, I wouldn't recommend one now: The blacks were really poor and they have an issue with the iris getting stuck which causes a problem with the projector refusing to turn on. They also suffer from dust blobs, but that is true of most LCD projectors, but the AExxxx models don't make it easy to remove the blobs as there are no access holes as in some other makes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The AE4000 that I have has holes to put a puffer in to blow out the dust, it even came with a proper puffer to use on it. Ive had mine for two years and have not had any dust issues yet.


----------

